# calçadão



## RubiM

¡Hola! 

Calçadão, la acera que está cerca de la arena de la playa, ¿cómo se llama en español?

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## willy2008

Aquí en Argentina la llamamos bulevar.


----------



## Tomby

En España: paseo marítimo.


----------



## willy2008

Tengo entendido que calçadão también es lo que aquí llamamos peatonal.


----------



## okporip

willy2008 said:


> Tengo entendido que calçadão también es lo que aquí llamamos peatonal.



Coincido, una vez que "calçadão" no sería solamente "la acera que está cerca de la arena de la playa". En los microcentros de las grandes ciudades también suele haber "calçadões".

Por otro lado, ¿la palabra _rambla _no tendría un significado semejante?


----------



## Tomby

okporip said:


> Por otro lado, ¿la palabra _rambla _no tendría un significado semejante?


Una rambla suele tener una calzada central peatonal, dos calzadas laterales para vehículos y dos aceras en los extremos: foto de La Rambla de Barcelona.
TT.


----------



## okporip

Tombatossals said:


> Una rambla suele tener una calzada central peatonal, dos calzadas laterales para vehículos y dos aceras en los extremos: foto de La Rambla de Barcelona.
> TT.



Tenés razón. Yo tenía en mente la rambla de Montevideo. Pero ahora me doy cuenta de que rambla no es solamente la acera, sino el "conjunto de la obra", o sea, la avenida que incluye la acera cerca del río.


----------



## Tomby

No tiene porqué ser como he comentado, pero la rambla más típica de todas es la de Barcelona y, en cierto modo, marca un estilo.
Por cierto, en otro contexto, una rambla es un barranco o río seco, bastante común en la zona mediterránea. De hecho "Las Rambas" (en plural porque La Rambla de Barcelona tiene 4 o 5 tramos consecutivos con distinto nombre, _Canaletes_, _La Boqueria_, _Les Flors_, etc.) están construídas sobre un río [barranco] que solo llevaba aguas pluviales de la montaña al mar.
TT.


----------



## willy2008

okporip said:


> Coincido, una vez que "calçadão" no sería solamente "la acera que está cerca de la arena de la playa". En los microcentros de las grandes ciudades también suele haber "calçadões".
> 
> Por otro lado, ¿la palabra _rambla _no tendría un significado semejante?


Al menos aquí en Argentina no,aquí se le dice rambla solo si costea el mar.


----------



## okporip

willy2008 said:


> Al menos aquí en Argentina no,aquí se le dice rambla solo si costea el mar.



entonces, ¿cuál la diferencia, en tu país, entre _bulevar_, que indicaste como traducción argentina para el "calçadão playero", y _rambla_?


----------



## airosa

Si he entendido bien la pregunta, en Cuba (y creo que en el Perú también) lo que están discutiendo tiene el nombre de _malecón_.


----------



## Mangato

Creo que genéricamente calaçãdao sería paseo peatonal.
 Una de las características de las ramblas es que es un paseo con pendiente, por donde originariamente debieron correr las aguas de lluvia.  Pero veo en el DRAE que en argentina y Uruguay tiene el significado de paaseo que circunda el mar o un lago


----------



## willy2008

okporip said:


> entonces, ¿cuál la diferencia, en tu país, entre _bulevar_, que indicaste como traducción argentina para el "calçadão playero", y _rambla_?


  Bulevar  o peatonal es un paseo, mientras que rambla es el paseo que bordea la costa.


----------

